
OpenWrt 18.06: First stable version after the OpenWrt/LEDE project merger - kbumsik
https://openwrt.org/releases/18.06/start
======
vibrolax
Tonight I successfully upgraded my home router from LEDE 17.0.4 to OpenWRT
18.06. I was somewhat surprised that I didn't even need to reconfigure. As an
OpenWRT user for about 10 years, I've appreciated its reliability as a primary
home router, as well as the ability to repurpose inexpensive consumer routers
into wired or wireless network appliances. It's been a useful and enjoyable
Linux distro for me.

------
spydum
I ended up replacing my home router last weekend. Had the age old decision:
openwrt, or dd-wrt? I'm still not convinced that openwrt/lede does a good job
explaining why it's a better choice. I went back to dd-wrt, but mostly because
I'm familiar with it. I wonder if they could do with a better "marketing"
attempt on their landing page? On re-reading
[https://openwrt.org/start](https://openwrt.org/start) \- I think I may switch
back.. but I wonder how many others did the same.

~~~
jimpudar
Take a look at OpenBSD as well. I've had nothing but stability and fantastic
documentation since switching over.

~~~
aomix
I'm really liking OpenBSD as a router for those reasons but it's certainly
more work intensive. I'd argue not that much but as soon as you start telling
people to ssh into a box and fire up vi you've justifiably lost most people.
Even technical people since OpenWrt offers all of the features with far less
pain.

That being said, a ipv4 router with a few nifty features is as simple as
following this
[http://www.openbsd.org/faq/pf/example1.html](http://www.openbsd.org/faq/pf/example1.html)

~~~
jimpudar
True, sometimes it's easy to forget not everyone is comfortable at a command
line when you are surrounded by people who are at work.

------
ronjouch
Awesome, I was waiting for that to change my old breaking down router.

Any recommendation for a good entry-mid range home router running OpenWrt
smoothly?

~~~
jimmies
I have several Netgear R6100 routers and I'm very happy with their performance
and functionality. They are easily available on Amazon for $20 or so. The only
shortcoming with them is that they have 100mbps ethernet ports, which I don't
use.

